# Messages Stockés et Bloqués dans iCloud



## Pierrick.Drouet (12 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
J'ai un problème lié à mon stockage iCloud (standard, 5Go) : j'ai apparemment 400Mo de stockage iCloud occupé par l'application Messages. Pour autant, j'ai supprimé toutes les conversations de mes 2 appareils connectés à mon compte iCloud (iPhone 6S Plus, iOS 14.3; MacBook Pro Retina 13 pouces début 2015, macOS 11.1). J'ai tenté de contacter Apple mais ils n'ont pas réussi à résoudre mon problème, j'attends d'ailleurs toujours des nouvelles de leurs ingénieurs. Je souhaite libérer cet espace, pas nécessairement retrouver les potentiels messages bloqués sur iCloud.
Avez-vous des conseils ou des démarches à effectuer pour régler ce problème ?
Merci par avance pour votre aide.
Cordialement,

Pierrick


----------

